# Exchange coffee, Clitheroe.



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi guys.

I was wondering if any of you use Exchange coffee in Clitheroe for your beans? I called into their shop the other week for a coffee and thought it was ok if nothing memorable, but as I didn't need any beans at the time never really thought about them much.

I'm now in the position where I've had a big run of beans from a few sources that weren't really to my taste. I used to buy a lot of my beans from Hasbean but I've found that they're roasting their beans lighter and lighter to the point were they are now too acidic for my taste and don't cut through milk very well ( the most common drink in our house is a flat white). I can't find a lot of chatter online about Exchange though, and they're not even listed in the massive list of roasters on this site.

So is there a reason why they don't receive much love, or are they just an overlooked gem?

Any shared knowledge would be great. Thanks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

RE Has Bean, seriously?

I and at least 2 other independent people had all noticed that Has Bean were roasting darker and darker. I haven't had a light roast from them in about 6 months! Been thinking about leaving them because of this.

Cant help with exchange i'm afraid, give them a try and let us know!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I and at least 2 other independent people had all noticed that Has Bean were roasting darker and darker. I haven't had a light roast from them in about 6 months! Been thinking about leaving them because of this. !


Really? Can't say I've noticed that. Certainly not with my last bag. Waiting for some of the Nicaraguan limoncilo to be delivered so will what that's like.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Has bean bean names are getting more difficult at least.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

That's really interesting as it's probably getting on for 12 months since I bought from them, so might give them another whirl. I can't remember what the last coffee I had off them was but it was very lightly roasted and not at all suited to milk based drinks. For a long time before that, they seemed to be getting progressively lighter.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep, def darker. nowhere near *Dark* dark, so if you are after that don't bother. But much darker than say Square Mile.

If you do want nice darker beans try and get some of the guest allocation of Darker Side of Life on here. I also had a coffee made for me recently with Compass beans and they were very dark.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you use Exchange coffee in Clitheroe for your beans? I called into their shop the other week for a coffee and thought it was ok if nothing memorable, but as I didn't need any beans at the time never really thought about them much.
> 
> ...


Exchange actually have 3 shops(Blackburn, Clitheroe and Skipton) as well as 2 coffee bars and a couple of carts. Every shop does some roasting but I gather there is also a roastery in Blackburn. I too wasn't a big fan of the blend they use for the coffeeshop, according to their webpage it's a french roast(carbonised in other words!!!). I did,however buy 4 different lots of beans from them and all have been pretty good so far I'm on their El Slavador Finca Adelaida at the moment, also had their Sulawesi Kalossi which was very nice if a little to dark roasted even for my tastes if they roasted this a little less, but still dark could be a truly spectacular coffee; this is the bean I had in mind for a possible DSOL offering if we could convince them to do a special roast of it for us. The other pack I have left is their Honduras Pacamara microlot and very tasty it is too bought 500g of this one. So IMHO they're well worth a try.


----------

